# "Ice Cream Sundae Kit" ??



## Callisto in NC (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay, so I beat the snot out of the cookies that were too flat and dry and am going to get some mason jars tonight.  I'll get some jars of cherries and some fudge.  That's all cool.  But what do I do about ice cream?  Do I go to the only ice cream shop in town and get gift certificates for a pint of ice cream? $5 Wal-mart gift certificates with an indicator it's for ice cream or do I just put a note that says "Ice cream sundae kit.....just add ice cream"?  DD is PO'd that I don't want to send my father anything for Christmas so I thought I send him this plus a loaf of my bread.  Obviously I can ship ice cream and I'm really not even sure if a $5 gift card looks cheap or what.  Suggestions will be appreciated.  

BTW ~ the homemade baskets for my work people went over GREAT!!  Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## QSis (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the idea of the card that says "Just add ice cream!"

I'd include a baggy of walnuts in the kit.  

Lee


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the nuts idea only I'll do peanuts and walnuts.  I have a bunch of both.  

I think I will do just a card.  I did get cherries tonight that had a picture of a sundae on them.  That was a good find.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 14, 2007)

What a cute idea! I think the "just add ice cream" is just the right thing!


----------

